# How many computers do you have in you household? And mistakes.



## Pete_Jud (Feb 15, 2008)

I was in the house eating dinner tonight, I eat alone because my wife works swing shift, and sat down at a computer and looked at the mail, and it was the wifes. I had sat down in front of the wrong computer. I started counting the machines around the house and shop and was floored as to how they have taken over our lives. When we had kids at home we had a couple more.

The first inventory was

The wifes computer,
My home office computer
One that monitors a couple of networks for a customer over the internet
My notebook
The entertainment computer for the big TV in the living room
the older one sitting next to it.
The shop office computer that is less than 60 feet from the house.

Just thought that this is just getting nuts.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

welcome to the NUTHOUSE….......LOL see I can fly with the electrons Mum…....LOL


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

we're down to 3)


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Currently 4 that are functioning, should be functioning, or are close to functioning. Only 3 of which have the capabilities most of us are looking for.


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

Thankfully only one that gets all the use now- down from 3.


----------



## tburritt (Dec 17, 2009)

We are now down to 4 that operate properly. When I get the time I will be fixing the other 3 depending on cost because I have found its cheaper to buy a new or referbished one for around $100 at CompUSA. You have to have one for every person in the house so they can watch what ever tv show they want when they want. That way you can save some money and get rid of the cable bill.


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

We have one computer and both of our children were planned.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I have both a desktop and a laptop. My wife has a desktop and we have a spare that works fine but is currently not used.


----------



## UncleHank (Jan 13, 2010)

the functional computers
-My work/gaming PC
-Her PC
-My laptop
-Her Mac laptop
-A PC/Media Server in the basement, hooked up to my TV, that rarely gets turned on

then there are the computer-like things (each has the potential to be a fully functional linux box)
-PS3
-XBox 360
-Wii

and the out-of-service computers
-My PC from college
-Her PC from college
-My first gaming PC

I really like computers, but it's a good thing since I'm an Application Developer by trade.


----------



## snowdog (Jul 1, 2007)

Down to 4 working now that I am retired, when I was working WOW! sometimes over 10. I don't miss them at all. 2 in my room 1 in hers and one in the shop.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Five … A Win7 notebook that is my 'work' machine, an XP desktop that is my wife's 'work' machine, an XP desktop in my office, another XP desktop in my wife's office, and an XP notebook that lives in the kitchen. My wife is a medical transcriptionist who works from home, and HIPPA regulations require that she have a dedicated machine that is secured, so she has two desks and two computers in her office.


----------



## spclPatrolGroup (Jun 23, 2010)

I think I have around 10, not sure, they are all over the place, I thikn I have personally built all but 3, one being my laptop, which is really the only one I use anymore. I should qualify that I am a system administrator for Microsoft, so I need at least 4 for geek cred. Actually I normally come home from work and dont want to touch or see another computer that day\weekend. Other than to check lumber jocks of course.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Right now we have His & Hers, but plan for a third once the shop is done.


----------



## JimF (May 20, 2009)

Desktop for wife. Desktop for me. Laptop for me. Netbook we share when traveling. Does her work laptop that she brings home count? Got rid of enough computers/circuit boards last month to have duplicated that awsome table on here a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

We have three as well.

My HP Tablet for work
My home computer
Wife's Mac

Internet is a long term affair as we are still on dial-up access…

Aircard for my laptop is slightly faster, but cuts in and out, playing havoc with downloads.
No reception in my office, where my computer is.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

I have 8.


----------



## pawpawsteve (Mar 19, 2010)

2
One for lumberjocks
One for everything else


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

This one.
Laptop.
Wife's desktop. 
Wife's Laptop.
Wife's Netbook.
CNC contoller in the garage.

6, + an Xbox 360 and 2 Tivos on the network.

For 2 people.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I just have two. One I use for my regular job (I work from home as a program manager) and the other is my personal computer.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm only "allowed" to have 2 running at any given time.


----------



## fredf (Mar 29, 2008)

My desktop
Wife's desktop
Linux server
old server
a more or less functional laptop need to put linux on it. too old for xp sp3
a couple clunker laptops that may be turned into digital frames if I find that "round tuit" 
droid phone
antique epson computer
home brew s100 stystem
not sure if I still have the timex-sinclare or not
and a few more bits and pieces . . .


----------



## Pete_Jud (Feb 15, 2008)

Wow, I was taken aback by the # of reply's. Just thought that I was going nuts with the tech, after spending over 30 years in the tech biz, but you guy's and gal's have made me feel more normal, for what its worth.


----------



## NathanAllen (Oct 16, 2009)

Worse is running two wireless networks, B/G and an N. We've thought of upgrading to a single but the N is dedicated for streaming movies to our TV.


----------



## AnnaEA (Jul 31, 2010)

We've got three up and running- the main household desktop, my husband's laptop, and my netbook. And there is a fourth in storage-the old box that used to be the main desktop.


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

Well, throw me overboard. LOL
I have six, plus an iPad. 
Each one has a different use-kind of like A1 Jim and his router collection.
And my hat has to have her own.


----------



## fredf (Mar 29, 2008)

Mary Anne: I've heard of coonskin caps, but isn't that a bit overboard?


> ? I always heard they didn't make good pets or do you do wildlife rehab


?


----------



## pcott (Jul 7, 2009)

1 server running linux
1 phone server (asterisk) and windows xp running in virtual machines. (does that count?)
3 terminals that boot linux off the network.
1 "shudder" (j/k) mac 
1 Amiga in a box.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Me- 2 laptops (one is old and will get donated as soon as I do a /G overwrite on the slack space.
- my work laptop

My wife- business laptop
son 1- server, laptop, gaming computer
son 2- notebook, gaming computer
son3- desktop
wii(?), xbox(?). if you count the last two,that makes 12.

I recycled a couple of inoperative desktops awhile back, not counting those.


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

Fred,
LOL Good one! Thanks for the laugh.

Yes, I do wildlife rehab. No, raccoons (or any other wild animals) do not make good pets. They are wild animals and should be treated as such. Keep a safe distance and don't touch. My "hat" has some issues that make her unable to survive in the wild.


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

I feel almost normal. We have 3. I have my laptop that my company provides. My wife has a desktop and my kids have a desktop. We have 1 wifi network to connect them all. Now, since I work for a wireless company, comes the tricky part, I think you should consider smartphones as a computer of sorts. Especially when I consider that my phone has more computing power (by a long shot) than the first desktop PC I owned about 15 years ago. We have quite a few of those laying around and, in addition, I may have any number of devices at any given time that I am testing for work.


----------



## Clienthes (Aug 5, 2010)

I have 4, one laptop, one gaming desktop, one media center, and one server for centralized storage and back-ups. I also have an older box currently not in use that still works fine. I'll probably start using once the shop is set up.

I hadn't thought about it before, but it seems excessive for a one person household.


----------



## CloseShave (Aug 3, 2010)

We have 3 operational:
My MacPro
Her MacBook
My Shop Laptop

This thread is quite a commentary on how computers have penetrated our lives!


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

1 pc and 3 laptops.

Yes, one mistake…my wife's iBook. She likes it, but I am not a fan of apple at all though.


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

We have 1 laptop and 1 pc. I really want his and hers laptops, but I keep finding new tools I want more.

When I was in highschool my dad was an IT Network guy. Our house had 12 or 13 computers all networked together. It was always irritating because we had all those computer and 3 printers and I could never get one to work when I had a term paper due the next day. My brother and I would talk on MSN messinger from the same room, but not say a word to each other in person.


----------



## devnull (Feb 11, 2010)

I have a 24 port and a 8 port switch at home and all 32 port are in use plus 2 wifi access point with 4 clients each…

I keep my local power company in business.

Ray


----------



## fredf (Mar 29, 2008)

Hmmmm Ray-I think we'd better start a 12 step program . . . . . there are some SERIOUS addicts on here . . . .


----------



## EricArey (Dec 13, 2009)

4 Mac Book's
3 iMacs
3 iPads
iPods ? 
3 iPhones
1 Dell Laptop my wife is required to have for work.

I am considering putting a 27" iMac in the shop. One of my wife's work toss-offs. Any thoughts out there about that?


----------



## snowdog (Jul 1, 2007)

Less than I used to have but they are a part of my life.


----------



## robertb574 (Jan 12, 2011)

My Wife

Desktop
Laptop

Me

Desktop (Windows)
Desktop (Linux)
Laptop
Pocket PC (iPAQ hx2755)

Guests/Visitors

Desktop (In Spare Bedroom)


----------

